

CoreOS: Managed Linux - CSDude
https://coreos.com/products/managed-linux/

======
steanne
"CoreOS delivers supported enterpise Linux OS in a completely new way. It is
the world's first OS as a Service — patches are delivered as a continous
stream of updates. This means you are always running the latest in terms of
stability and security, without the need for major migrations every few
years."

are there really no other enterprise rolling releases, that they're pushing
this like it's a new concept?

